# Two leeks



## PA Baker (Oct 21, 2004)

Any suggestions on what I can do with two (medium-sized, I'd say) leeks?  Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

They say they're good sliced and sauteed (never tried them that way myself).

I use them in potato soup.  Slice, along w/your potatoes, boil all together, and puree in the blender.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 21, 2004)

"Steak" and Bake
SERVES 4 

1       lb. baby potatoes, white, red-skinned or Yukon gold
3       Tbs. olive oil
2       medium-sized leeks, rinsed and thinly sliced widthwise
1       Tbs. minced garlic
6       oz. soy "steak" strips
8       oz. shredded low-fat Swiss, such as Jarlsberg, or soy cheese
1       Tbs. Dijon-style mustard 
         Salt and freshly ground black         pepper to taste
1/4    cup chopped parsley for garnish

Preheat oven to 450.
Rinse potatoes, and place in large saucepan with water to cover. 
Cover pan, bring to a boil over high heat and cook until tender, for 12 to 15 minutes. Remove from heat, and drain.

Meanwhile, heat 2 tablespoons oil in large skillet over medium-high heat, and saute leeks and garlic for 5 to 7 minutes, or until leeks start to brown.
Add "steak" strips, and saute for 5 minutes more.

Heat remaining I tablespoon oil in skillet over medium heat. Slice potatoes in half, and add to skillet. Saute for 2 to 3 minutes, or until potatoes start to brown.

Meanwhile, toss "steak" mixture with shredded cheese and mustard, and season with salt and pepper. Add potatoes, and place mixture into 2-quart baking dish. Sprinkle with more freshly ground pepper, if desired.

Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, or until cheese melts. 
Remove from oven, garnish with parsley and serve.

Good Luck!


----------



## merstarr (Oct 22, 2004)

Toss them in a little extra virgin olive oil, salt and pepper, along with other veggies of choice, and roast them at 450 F. Add to pasta mixed with extra virgin olive oil, spices, fresh herbs, etc. Serve with Parmigiano Reggiano. 

Also, here's a recipe from my files that sounds good and it had great reviews. (If you're into scallops, let me know and I'll post "Scallops with Stir-Fried Vegetables," which includes leeks).

CHILLED CARROT SOUP WITH CUMIN AND LIME  

(Can be served cold, room temperature, or warm).

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 pounds carrots, peeled, chopped (about 5 cups)
2 large leeks (white and pale green parts only), chopped (about 2 cups)
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
3 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
6 1/2 cups (or more) canned low-salt chicken broth

8 tablespoons sour cream

2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
2 teaspoons grated lime peel

Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. Add carrots and leeks; sauté until leeks begin to soften but not brown, about 5 minutes. Add garlic; sauté 1 minute. Add cumin and crushed red pepper; sauté 30 seconds longer. Add 6 1/2 cups chicken broth. Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered until vegetables are very tender, about 35 minutes. 

Working in batches, puree soup in blender until smooth. Transfer soup to large bowl. Cool. Whisk in 6 tablespoons sour cream. Cover soup and refrigerate until cold, at least 4 hours or overnight.

Stir lime juice into soup. Thin soup with more broth, if desired. Season with salt and pepper. Ladle into 4 bowls. Spoon 1/2 tablespoon sour cream atop each serving. Sprinkle with cilantro and lime peel.

Serves 4.

Bon Appétit 
August 1998


----------



## merstarr (Oct 22, 2004)

More recipes from my files (haven't tried these):

Pan Seared Chicken with Tender Leek, Lemon Rice Pilaf, and Whatever Your Garden Grows Salad 

Pan Seared Chicken:
2 leeks
4 (6 to 8-ounce) pieces boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons (2 turns around the pan) extra-virgin olive oil
1 cup dry white wine

Lemon Rice Pilaf:
1 tablespoon (1 turn around the pan in a slow stream) extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
1 large shallot, finely chopped
1 1/2 cups long grain rice
1/2 cup dry white wine
A few sprigs fresh thyme, leaves stripped and chopped, about 1 tablespoon 
1 (14-ounce) can or 2 cups chicken broth or stock 
1 cup water
1 handful flat-leaf parsley, chopped
1 lemon, zested
Slivered almonds, toasted, for garnish

Garden Salad:
1/4 pound (a couple of handfuls from produce bins) fresh wax beans
1/4 pound (a couple of handfuls from produce bins) fresh green beans
1 small yellow squash, julienne cut into strips
1 red bell pepper, cut into thin strips
2 scallions, cut into on a diagonal
2 cups baby spinach or arugula leaves, shredded
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons (a couple of splashes) white wine or tarragon vinegar
1/2 lemon, juiced 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons chopped fresh tarragon and/or fresh parsley 
Salt and pepper 

DIRECTIONS:

CHICKEN:
Trim leeks of tough green ends and roots. Split leeks lengthwise, then cut across into 1/2-inch slices. Place sandy slices of leeks into a large bowl filled with cold water. Separating the layers of each slice to free the grains of sand. Allow the sand to settle to the bottom of the bowl. With your hands, gently lift the leeks out of the water leaving the sand and dirt behind. Place the leeks within arm's reach of the stovetop. 
Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium high heat. Season chicken breasts with salt and pepper. Add olive oil to skillet to coat the pan, then add chicken breasts. Brown chicken breasts 3 to 4 minutes on each side, then transfer to a plate. 
Add a little more oil to the pan, then pour in leeks. Saute leeks 5 minutes, until soft and translucent. Add 1 cup wine to the pan and nestle chicken breasts down into leeks. Reduce heat to simmer and cook chicken 5 to 7 minutes longer. 
To serve, remove chicken from pan and slice on an angle. Fan and arrange sliced chicken breasts over a bed of sauteed leeks on each dinner plate or a warm serving platter. Serve with rice and salad. 

PILAF: 
Heat a medium saucepan or pot over moderate heat. Add oil and butter and shallots to the pan. Saute shallots 2 minutes, then add 1 1/2 cups rice. Lightly brown rice 3 to 5 minutes. Add wine and allow it to evaporate entirely, 1 to 2 minutes. Add thyme and chicken broth to the rice. Fill broth can half-again with water or, measure 1 cup water and add to pot. Bring liquid to a boil. Cover rice and reduce heat. Cook rice 20 minutes, until tender. 
Stir the zest of 1 lemon and parsley into rice. Transfer lemon rice to dinner plates or warm serving dish and garnish with toasted slivered almonds. 

GARDEN SALAD:
Heat 3-inches of water in a deep skillet and heat to a boil. Add trimmed wax and green beans and julienne sliced yellow squash to the pot. Simmering vegetables in water for 2 minutes, add red peppers and simmer 1 minute longer. You want the vegetables to remain full of color and bite. Drain vegetables and cold-shock under running water in your colander. 
Place drained vegetables in a serving dish and combine with sliced scallions and shredded dark garden greens, such as spinach or arugula. 
Whisk together mustard, vinegar, and lemon juice. Add olive oil in a slow stream while whisking to get a nice emulsion of your dressing. Add herbs and pour dressing over the salad. Toss salad to combine flavors and coat your vegetables evenly. 

Yield: 4 servings

Recipe courtesy Rachael Ray


POTATOES AND CARROTS AU GRATIN

Thinly slice the potatoes for this company-special side dish the easy way--with a food processor.

Source: Better Homes and Gardens 

6 medium baking potatoes (about 2 pounds) 
3 medium carrots, peeled and thinly sliced (1-1/2 cups) 
2 bay leaves 
2 leeks, cut into 1/2-inch slices (about 1 cup) 
2 tablespoons margarine or butter 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon white or black pepper 
1 12-ounce can (1-1/2 cups) evaporated milk 
3/4 cup shredded Gruyere or Swiss cheese (3 ounces) 
1/2 cup finely shredded Parmesan cheese (2 ounces) 
1/4 cup seasoned fine dry bread crumbs 
2 tablespoons margarine or butter, melted 

1. Peel potatoes; thinly slice. In a 3-quart saucepan combine potatoes, carrots, and bay leaves. Add water to cover. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and cook for 5 minutes. 
2. Meanwhile, trim leeks, discarding the first 2 inches of the ends, and the first inch and outer leaves of the tough green tops. Wash leeks well. Add leeks to potato mixture. Cook, covered, 3 minutes or until vegetables are just tender. Drain well; discard bay leaves. 
3. For sauce, in same saucepan melt 2 tablespoons margarine or butter. Stir in flour, salt, nutmeg, and pepper. Add evaporated milk. Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly. Cook and stir for 1 minute more. Remove from heat. Add 1/2 cup of the Gruyere cheese; stir until smooth. 
4. Transfer the vegetables to a lightly greased 2-quart rectangular baking dish. Carefully spoon the warm cheese sauce over potato mixture; spread with the back of a spoon to coat the vegetables. 
5. For crumb topping, in a small mixing bowl stir together grated Parmesan cheese, seasoned fine dry bread crumbs, and 2 tablespoons melted margarine or butter. Sprinkle the topping over the potato mixture. 
6. At serving time, bake the casserole, uncovered, in a 350 degree F. oven about 15 minutes or until the cheese sauce is bubbly around the edges of the dish. Sprinkle with the remaining shredded Gruyere cheese. Bake about 5 minutes more or until the cheese is melted and the casserole is heated through. 
Makes 6 to 8 side-dish servings. 
Make-Ahead Tip: Prepare as above, except do not bake. Cover and chill in the refrigerator for up to 24 hours. Bake, uncovered, in a 350 degree F. oven about 25 minutes or until cheese sauce is bubbly around edges of dish. Sprinkle with remaining shredded Gruyere cheese. Bake about 5 minutes more or until cheese is melted and casserole is heated through.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

merstarr said:
			
		

> Toss Also, here's a recipe from my files that sounds good and it had great reviews. (CHILLED CARROT SOUP WITH CUMIN AND LIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks merstarr.  Hubby and I do like scallops so I'd love to see your recipe.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2004)

Grilled Leeks

2 cups white wine 
2 cups clam juice 
6 cloves garlic, smashed 
1 large onion, coarsely chopped 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 bunch of leeks, outer tough leaves removed, cleaned 
1 cup olive oil 
4 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped 

Bring white wine, clam juice, garlic, onion and butter to a simmer. Add leeks and braise for 20 minutes, let cool in liquid. Cut lengthwise. Whisk together the olive oil and garlic in a large bowl, and the leeks and let marinate 1 hour. Preheat grill. Grill until golden brown.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 22, 2004)

Specifically customized to your request for a recipe using two medium leeks:

*Pipérade* (version of an omelette, from the Basque country in the Pyrenees)

4 large eggs
½ cup olive oil
2 medium green bell peppers, cut into julienne strips, about 3- x ¼-inch
Your leeks (white part only), thinly sliced (2 medium leeks)
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 firm, ripe tomatoes – peeled, seeded, cut into ¾-inch dice
¼ pound smoked ham, diced
½ tsp sugar
½ tsp salt
pinch freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup minced fresh parsley

Beat eggs and set aside.

In large nonstick skillet, heat the oil.  Add peppers, leeks, onion, and garlic; sauté over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until tender but not browned, about 8 minutes.

Add tomatoes and ham and cook, stirring, for 5 minutes, or until mixture forms a thick sauce.  Season with the sugar, salt, and pepper.

Gently stir the eggs & parsley into the vegetables.  Cook the mixture, carefully lifting & turning with a heat-proof silicone spatula to let the uncooked portion run underneath, until set but not dry, 2 to 3 minutes.  Do _not_ mash or stir the mixture!  Serve piping hot.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 22, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> Specifically customized to your request for a recipe using two medium leeks:



Such service!  Thanks, Konditor.  I think I'll try this over the weekend.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 22, 2004)

I love them just grilled or sauteed, but they are excellent in other dishes as well. Here are some ideas.

Fall Risotto with Leeks
4 c Water or stock 
2 Carrots, chopped or sliced thinly
1 Fennel bulb, sliced thinly 
3 Leeks, sliced 
1 tb Olive oil 
1 c Arborio rice 
1/2 c White wine, dry 
1 ts Thyme, fresh, chopped 
1/4 c Parsley, fresh, chopped 

1.Bring water/stock to a boil in a large pot. Reduce heat. 
2.Heat oil in a large pot, add the vegetables & saute, stirring constantly, for 2 minutes. Add the rice & saute for 2 minutes. 
3.Add wine, stir gently until the liquid has been absorbed. Add the simmering water/broth, 1/2 c at a time, stirring until each addition has been absorbed. 
4.Continue cooking, stirring & adding broth until the rice is moist, but not soupy, about 20 minutes. Remove from the heat, add the thyme & parsley. Serve immediately.

Caramelized Leek Tarte Tatin 
2 lbs Leeks, small, white part only, cleaned and cut crosswise into 2cm slices
2 tb Butter 
2 tb Sugar 
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste 
Olive oil 
1/4 c Sun-dried tomatoes, drained and chopped roughly 
1 Frozen puff pastry 

Preheat oven to 425F
1.Melt the butter in a large frying pan and place in the leek slices in one layer. Sprinkle with half the sugar and season with salt and pepper.
2.Pour in enough cold water to just cover the leeks, bring to the boil and simmer undisturbed for 30 minutes or until the leeks are tender and all the liquid has evaporated to a sticky glaze.
3.Liberally oil the bottom of a tart tin (can also be done free-form) and sprinkle with the remaining sugar. 
4.Scatter the sun-dried tomatoes on the bottom of the tin and carefully arrange the leek slices over the tomatoes to cover the bottom of the tin. Season with salt and pepper. 
5.Roll out the pastry to a thickness of 1/2 in and cut a circle slightly larger than the tin. Place the pastry over the leeks and tuck the excess down the insides of the pan. 
6.Bake for 20-30 minutes or until the pastry is crisp and golden. Invert the tart on to a large plate, cut it in slices and serve warm.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 22, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> merstarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## merstarr (Oct 22, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Thanks merstarr.  Hubby and I do like scallops so I'd love to see your recipe.  Thanks for sharing!



Okay, here it is:

Scallops with Stir-Fried Vegetables

Sesame-Lime Vinaigrette: 
3   tablespoons freshly squeezed lime juice 
2   tablespoons shallots, chopped 
1   teaspoon sesame oil 
2   tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
2   tablespoons canola oil 
   sea salt 
   black pepper 

Stir-Fried Vegetables: 
2   tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
2   teaspoons garlic, minced 
1   teaspoon ginger, minced 
1/2   cup yellow bell peppers, julienned 
1/2   cup red bell peppers, julienned 
1/2   cup leeks, julienned 
1/2   cup carrots, julienned 
   sea salt 
   black pepper 

Sauteed Scallops: 
1   tablespoon extra virgin olive oil 
24   medium sea scallops 
   sea salt 
   black pepper 
4   tablespoons chives, cut into 1 inch long pieces,for garnish (optional) 

1. Sesame-Lime Vinaigrette: 
2. Place the shallots and lime juice in a small bowl and slowly whisk in the oils: sesame oil, extra virgin olive oil, and then canola oil. 
3. Season to taste with a few grinds of sea salt and black pepper. 
4. Double the recipe when you want an ample amount of vinaigrette. 

5. Stir-Fried Vegetables: 
6. Heat a large sauté pan or wok so it is hot enough for stir frying, add the oil, let heat, then all the garlic and ginger and sauté for 30 seconds. 
7. You do not want the garlic to brown. 
8. Add the julienned vegetables: yellow and red bell peppers, leeks, and carrots. 
9. Stir-fry for 2 to 3 minutes until tender. 
10. Grind some sea salt and black pepper over the vegetables and remove from the sauté pan to a bowl. 

11. Sautéed Scallops: 
12. Season the scallops with a few grinds of sea salt and black pepper. 
13. Add 1 tablespoon of oil to sauté pan, let heat, and then add the scallops, making sure there is space between them. 
14. Sear them for 2 to 3 minutes, or until done to your liking. 
15. Now place some of the stir-fried vegetables in the center of each four plates. 
16. Place six scallops on top of the vegetables and spoon the lime-sesame vinaigrette over the scallops and around the plate. 
17. Garnish with the chives. 

From "Gourmet Cooking for Dummies."


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 22, 2004)

one day late! Sara Moulton had this today, and it looked great.  Next time I have two leeks, am sure going to try this one.

Caramelized Leek Soup with Raclette Cheese Toasts 
from Gourmet Magazine (Sara Moulton)  

Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 1 hour 25 minutes 
Yield: 4 servings 

2 pounds leeks (white and pale green parts only; about 2 bunches) 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 1/4 teaspoons sugar 
1/4 cup white vermouth 
3 1/2 cups chicken broth 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
4 teaspoons finely sliced fresh chives, for garnish 
Raclette Cheese Toasts, recipe follows

Halve leeks lengthwise and thinly slice crosswise. In a large bowl of cold, water wash leeks well and lift from water into a large sieve to drain. In a 6-quart heavy soup pot, cook leeks in butter over moderately low heat, stirring occasionally, until some begin to turn golden, about 40 minutes. Stir in sugar and cook, stirring occasionally, 10 minutes. Stir in vermouth and cook, stirring occasionally, until liquid is evaporated and most leeks are golden, 10 to 15 minutes. Deglaze pot with 1/2 cup broth and cook, stirring occasionally, 10 minutes more, until liquid is evaporated and leeks are deep golden. Add remaining 3 cups broth and bring soup just to a boil. Season soup with salt and pepper.

Raclette Cheese Toasts: 
1 whole-grain baguette or other whole-grain country-style loaf 
8 ounces cold raclette 
4 teaspoons whole-grain mustard

Preheat broiler. 
Diagonally cut 8 (1/2-inch thick) slices from the bread, reserving remainder for another use. On a baking sheet toast 1 side of bread slices under broiler about 4 inches from heat and leave broiler on. Using a cheese plane, thinly slice raclette. Turn the bread over and spread 1/2 teaspoon mustard on untoasted side of each slice. Top toasts with cheese and broil until cheese is just melted, about 2 minutes. 

Yield: 8 toasts

Good Luck!


----------



## southerncook (Oct 23, 2004)

leek an potato soup. perfect for fall days. (course I won't be able to make it till Jan. as it was in the upper 80's again today)


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2004)

i really expected to read "walked in to a bar and.." when i opened this thread, from the title...lol.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 25, 2004)

Kansasgirl- this is like a rustic tart? could be done in a cast iron skillet?
I've done something like this with carmelized peaches and pressed the dough down and around it but used my skillet. My tart pan is fluted, and I'm not sure it'd come out as well.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Chicken soup with leeks:

4 cans (13 3/4 oz) chicken broth
1 cup water
2 leeks, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 bunch scallions, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
2 carrots, cut into 1-inch pieces
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 cup instant rice
1 cup thin strips cooked chicken
2 tbsp minced parsley
olive oil

In the bottom of a large saucepan or dutch oven, sautee onion and garlic in a little oil until onion is translucent.  Add broth, water, leeks, scallions, carrots salt and pepper to the pan.  Bring to a boil, reduce heat; simmer 30 min until vegies are tender.  Add rice and chicken.. cover and remove from heat.  Let stand 5 minutes.  Sprinkle with parsley.  makes 8 servings.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Tarragon Chicken with Leeks:

4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
2 med leeks, sliced
3/4 cup evaporated skimmed milk
1 tbsp dijon mustard
1 1/2 tsp chopped fresh or 1/2 tsp dried tarragon
1 tsp cornstarch

Spray skillet with nonstick cooking spray; heat over med-high heat.  Cook chicken in skillet about 15 min, turning once, until juice is no longer pink when centers of thickest pieces are cut.  Remove chicken; keep warm.

Cook leeks in skillet about 3 min, stirring frequently, until crisp-tender.  Mix remaining ingredients; stir into leeks.  Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally.  Boil and stir about 1 minute or until sligtly thickened.  Add chicken, heat through.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone for so many good suggestions!  I have leeks on this week's grocery list so that I can try so more of them!  Buckytom, we'll have to work on a joke--sorry I got your hopes up!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Three onion pie with feta cheese:

2 tbsp safflower oil 
1 large red onion, quartered 
2 leeks, chopped 
3 tbsp fresh parsley, divided 
1 tsp dried tarragon 
1 green pepper, finely chopped 
1 dry bread crumbs 
1 large yellow onion, chopped 
2 tbsp dry white wine 
2 eggs beaten 
1 tbsp chopped fresh dill, or 1 tbsp dry 
4 oz crumbled feta 
1 tomato, thinly sliced 

Heat oil in large skillet. Add the yellow and red onions and saute over moderate heat 5 min. Stir in wine, add leeks. Saute another 15 min, stir frequently, or until onions are golden and leeks are limp. Remove from heat. Preheat oven 350°. In mixing bowl, combine beaten eggs with two tablespoons of the parsley, dill, tarragon, feta cheese, and pepper. Stir in the onion mixture. Oil a 10-inch tart pan and line bottom generously with bread crumbs. Pour in onion mixture. Ring the outside edge with tomato slice, then sprinkle the remaining parsley in the center. Sprinkle a light layer of bread crumbs over the entire top. Bake for 40 to 45 min, or until the mixture is set and top is golden. Let stand for 5 to 10 min, then cut into wedges.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

Sri Lankan Curried Leeks:

2 medium leeks, chopped
1 ½ tsp fenugreek seeds
2 ½ tsp cumin, seeds, crushed or powdered
1 ½ tsp coriander, seeds, crushed or powdered
¾ tsp cardamom, seeds, crushed or powdered
piece of cinnamon stick
½ tsp salt
1 cup water
¼ cup creamed coconut
½ - 2 tsp cayenne pepper
vegetable or coconut oil

Sauté leeks and fenugreek seeds until lightly browned.
Add cumin, coriander, cardamom, and cinnamon stick.
Sauté for a few minutes on low heat.
Add salt, water, and creamed coconut.
Simmer until water has evaporated.
Add cayenne pepper to taste.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 9, 2004)

Pistou: 

4 large carrots, pared and diced 
2 potatoes, pared and diced 
2 leeks, thinly sliced 
4 tsp salt 
1/4 tsp pepper 
10 cups water 
1/2 cup green beans, cut into 1" pieces 
1 cup very thin noodles, like vermicelli (sp?) 
1/2 cup fresh bread crumbs (around 1 slice) 
1 can (16 oz) kidney beans, drained 
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh basil 
1/4 cup pureed tomatoes 
3 cloves garlic, crushed 
1/4 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese 
1/2 cup olive oil 

Combine carrots, potatoes, leeks, salt, pepper and water in a large kettle; bring to boiling. Lower heat and cover. 

Simmer, stirring several times, 1 hour. Add green beans, noodles, and bread crumbs; stir to blend in bread crumbs. Cover kettle; simmer 15 min. Add kidney beans; simmer 10 more min. 

Combine fresh basil, tomato puree and garlic. Add to kettle..Mix parmesan cheese and olive oil; add a few drops at a time (to soup); simmer another 10-15 min, covered, or until thoroughly heated. Ladle into warmed crocks and grate fresh parmesan cheese on top... don't forget the crusty bread!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 10, 2004)

*Two Leaks.*

LOL.. I thought this was going to be a joke about leaks...

I slice my leaks thinly 
and then saute in olive oil.  Add salt pepper and some garlic powder
and then just before they are nice and soft I had some butter.

Nice 
easy
and tasty.


----------

